# Weld-in 2006-2012 Cadillac DTS Third Brake Light kit



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

We are working on creating a weld-in 2006-2012 Cadillac DTS Third Brake Light kit. This kit will include the following:



Precision stamped unpainted 16 gauge sheet metal to house LED light strip. It will be exact OEM specifications.
OEM Cadillac Third brake light, GM Part Number # 15777303.
General installation and wiring instructions.
 *Mailing List:*


Please fill out the contact form on my site so we can notify you when the product is available. We should be complete with the tooling and production of the product around 7/01/2012. We expect the whole kit to run around $380 which will include a new brake light. We will also sell the weld in bracket by it self and there will be discounts starting at 3 units. Quantities will be LIMITED!! 

http://www.gfamcustoms.com/cadillac-dts-weld-in-third-brake-light/


*Prototype Images:

*2010 Trunk Lid, we cut out and prepped up the piece up for the tooling production:




This is similar to how the final product will ship except it will not be painted, it will be unpainted 16 gauge sheet metal stamped to exact OEM specifications.


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

this is cool, might generate moreinterest iff you had pics of it installed/painted.


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> this is cool, might generate moreinterest iff you had pics of it installed/painted.


There are plenty of people that have this mod on layitlow. It just kind of expensive because even a used trunk lid goes for 500 and the light is 150 so thats 650 minimum just for the parts.

Here is a pic of a car with the DTS light on it...


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

Is that JD's old lac? How much shipped to 89101?


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

gizmoscustoms said:


> Is that JD's old lac? How much shipped to 89101?


It should be around 400 shipped, cant give an exact price until production is complete. Production should be complete on or before 7/1/2012.


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

manufacturing is underway!


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

You didn't mention anything about the wiring for the actual brake light to be functional or if you include any parts for that in the kit. Doesn't there need to be a tap into wiring as well as a jump in fuse sizes?


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

manufacturing is underway!


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

The Scientist said:


> You didn't mention anything about the wiring for the actual brake light to be functional or if you include any parts for that in the kit. Doesn't there need to be a tap into wiring as well as a jump in fuse sizes?


We still working on everything. It will come with the bracket that you will need to weld in, paper template, the cadillac OEM light and wiring instructions. You will need to tap off of your brake light and might possibly need a relay. I will be installing 2 of them and making an instruction video that will detail the entire process, including wiring before we start selling them.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Any word on these kits?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

The Scientist said:


> You didn't mention anything about the wiring for the actual brake light to be functional or if you include any parts for that in the kit. Doesn't there need to be a tap into wiring as well as a jump in fuse sizes?


theyre led so they wont create a load where the fuse cant handle it,no need to change fuse size either,if u do change change fuse size for a bigger one than you risk a short/fire....


leds use less than .5 amps 8 out of 10 times when dealing with small led lighting fixtures....one regular halogen bulb pulls 4 times that number and how many brake/running lights bulbs are there on that cadillac???? so with that said there wont be any problem or a relay needed unless it uses a neg. trigger and if it does then a relay will be needed to simply reverse the ploarity to trigger with the oem lighting system like if it was stock...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Leds pull less amperage than the conventional bulbs. Should be fine with stock fuse


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

Production is complete and the shipment is on its way. Only a couple more weeks now. It will be available for purchase though our website and through dealers. Stay tuned for links!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry for the long delay. I was in the hospital for a month. We have installed our first kit. The kit is now available on the website.

http://www.gfamcustoms.com/cadillac-dts-weld-in-third-brake-light/


You can also view detailed installation instructions here and it will give you a good idea of what the kit includes: 
http://www.gfamcustoms.com/downloads/DTS.Trunk.Bracket.Installation.Manual.pdf


Kits comes with:
> DTS Light Bracket - 1x - 16 Gauge, stamped out of unfinished carbon steel to exact OEM specs
> DTS Third Brake Light - 1x - GM Part # 25844853 (as of 11/1/2012) - MSRP $178.00
> Wiring Harness - 1x - Red Wire for Power and 1x - Black Wire for Ground
> Nuts for installation of light - 7x - M6 x 1.0 nuts are required to install light onto bracket
> Printed Installation Instructions

QUANTITIES ARE LIMITED!!!!! ALL FOR $399. Purchase only available on website thru paypal....


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

That looks REALLY good! What's the current draw or how many LEDs does the piece have. Usually LEDs draw about 10milli amps each (0.010A). Just curious.

I have a '93 Fleetwood Trunk if anyone needs one. $100 San Diego, CA.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

will it fit on a 95 sedan deville?


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

Bear said:


> will it fit on a 95 sedan deville?


Yes but you might need to shave the trunk lock or you can trim the bracket so there is only a 1/2" lip on the bottom.


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

sixonebubble said:


> That looks REALLY good! What's the current draw or how many LEDs does the piece have. Usually LEDs draw about 10milli amps each (0.010A). Just curious.
> 
> I have a '93 Fleetwood Trunk if anyone needs one. $100 San Diego, CA.


I tired looking for the draw and had no luck, we would need to test it. I used one bulb from my original third brake light on my fleetwood to wire the LED light and it works fine. I think it has around 54 LEDs


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I think these people are using the led amperage draw as an excuse not to put this on their trunk


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry for the long delay. I was in the hospital for a month. We have installed our first kit. The kit is now available on the website.

http://www.gfamcustoms.com/cadillac-...d-brake-light/


You can also view detailed installation instructions here and it will give you a good idea of what the kit includes: 
http://www.gfamcustoms.com/downloads...ion.Manual.pdf


Kits comes with:
> DTS Light Bracket - 1x - 16 Gauge, stamped out of unfinished carbon steel to exact OEM specs
> DTS Third Brake Light - 1x - GM Part # 25844853 (as of 11/1/2012) - MSRP $178.00
> Wiring Harness - 1x - Red Wire for Power and 1x - Black Wire for Ground
> Nuts for installation of light - 7x - M6 x 1.0 nuts are required to install light onto bracket
> Printed Installation Instructions

QUANTITIES ARE LIMITED!!!!! ALL FOR $399. Purchase only available on website thru paypal....


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

We have installed our first kit. The kit is now available on the website.

http://www.gfamcustoms.com/cadillac-...d-brake-light/


You can also view detailed installation instructions here and it will give you a good idea of what the kit includes: 
http://www.gfamcustoms.com/downloads...ion.Manual.pdf


Kits comes with:
> DTS Light Bracket - 1x - 16 Gauge, stamped out of unfinished carbon steel to exact OEM specs
> DTS Third Brake Light - 1x - GM Part # 25844853 (as of 11/1/2012) - MSRP $178.00
> Wiring Harness - 1x - Red Wire for Power and 1x - Black Wire for Ground
> Nuts for installation of light - 7x - M6 x 1.0 nuts are required to install light onto bracket
> Printed Installation Instructions

QUANTITIES ARE LIMITED!!!!! ALL FOR $399. Purchase only available on website thru paypal....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice metal Fab bro


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

looks badass. The only thing i would change is the access holes for the nuts. Maybe a template for drilling out holes a little oversize to fit a nut driver thru. Not hating on the idea its badass no question. Just saying it coulld be done easily with the outer metal cut out for your insert and it would look cleaner.


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

Entire kit with bracket, light, wiring harness $299. Happy Holidays! :biggrin:

http://www.gfamcustoms.com/cadillac-dts-trunk-bracket-installation/


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

SouthSIDECOMP said:


> looks badass. The only thing i would change is the access holes for the nuts. Maybe a template for drilling out holes a little oversize to fit a nut driver thru. Not hating on the idea its badass no question. Just saying it coulld be done easily with the outer metal cut out for your insert and it would look cleaner.


It depends on the car a template would be hard because of the angles, the easiest way is to cut out a whole slot. I was going to do it but I was having fun cutting out all of those little squares. I ended up cutting slots after it was installed.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Can i have measures of bracket and light? Wanna see if it could work on my ride.
Thanx.


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Can i have measures of bracket and light? Wanna see if it could work on my ride.
> Thanx.


The measurements are on the site:
http://www.gfamcustoms.com/cadillac-dts-trunk-bracket-installation/


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:
Was on the phone and somehow missed that. Thanx


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

Entire kit with bracket, light, wiring harness $299. Happy Holidays! :biggrin:

http://www.gfamcustoms.com/cadillac-dts-trunk-bracket-installation/


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Anybody done this on a coupe? Are angles right for it?


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Royalty said:


> Anybody done this on a coupe? Are angles right for it?


???


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

Royalty said:


> Anybody done this on a coupe? Are angles right for it?


Im doing it on my 84 coupe deville, angles look good but haven't put it in yet.


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

TTT i want this. but funds are tight. hook me up with a layitlow lay-away plan.


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

caprice75classic said:


> TTT i want this. but funds are tight. hook me up with a layitlow lay-away plan.


save up before the price goes up...


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looks good .. u must be a scientist..jk jk.. good job:thumbsup:


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

Entire kit with bracket, light, wiring harness $299.

http://www.gfamcustoms.com/cadillac-dts-trunk-bracket-installation/


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

YoungHef said:


> Im doing it on my 84 coupe deville, angles look good but haven't put it in yet.


How soon are you getting to it? Have a fleetwood doing now but will be ready for paint soon. Customer was asking bout this.


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

Royalty said:


> How soon are you getting to it? Have a fleetwood doing now but will be ready for paint soon. Customer was asking bout this.


In stock, ready to ship...

Entire kit with bracket, light, wiring harness $299.

http://www.gfamcustoms.com/cadillac-...-installation/


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I meant how soon are you doing your coupe?


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

Royalty said:


> I meant how soon are you doing your coupe?


Im trying to get it done and all the body work done by the end of march


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIG ROC (Sep 5, 2005)

Id love to see this on a coupe


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Real nice


YoungHef said:


> Entire kit with bracket, light, wiring harness $299.
> 
> http://www.gfamcustoms.com/cadillac-dts-trunk-bracket-installation/


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

Entire kit with bracket, light, wiring harness $299.

http://www.gfamcustoms.com/cadillac-...-installation/





Check it out in the May 2013 Issue of Lowrider


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

what years would this work for ?


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

Rolling Chevys said:


> what years would this work for ?


93-96 big body and im going to put on on an 84 coupe deville the lines look right but we havent put it in yet


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I recently was informed that this dude has been advertising on their website that I was a customer of www.Gfamcustoms in New York. They did the work on Royal Flush including the glass work and conversion. We all know who did this work on Royal Flush. It was Topo. Beware of what this business is advertising and before you send them any money. They have just taken down the pics that they have been using of my car. But I have this posted on my facebook page. I also have back tracked and this same dude has been hounding me for info on who did my glass for months prior to this. He since has admitted to it and has taken down his website and FB page.


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ENGRAVER said:


> I recently was informed that this dude has been advertising on their website that I was a customer of www.Gfamcustoms in New York. They did the work on Royal Flush including the glass work and conversion. We all know who did this work on Royal Flush. It was Topo. Beware of what this business is advertising and before you send them any money. They have just taken down the pics that they have been using of my car. But I have this posted on my facebook page. I also have back tracked and this same dude has been hounding me for info on who did my glass for months prior to this. He since has admitted to it and has taken down his website and FB page.


You were misinformed and you know that. I ain't admit to shit. All sales on eBay now, so everyone can see how I do business, 100% feedback.


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

If anyone doubts what I say hit me up on facebook, I have all his confessions on messanger. * This fool has apoligized and offered me 500.00 so I would not do anything to him. Take your honda money and stick it up your ass Jeff. You and your business partners are fakes put your sorry ass shit on ebay. All that crying shows what type a boy, you are. Trying to say your this big time producer on facebook and what do you message me? **John Heffington*
Im back in debt man. Them cribs might be getting taken back from the bank. I got hit with the hurricane sandy and didnt have flood insurance and my brother lost his 1967 deville. WAAAAAAAHHH WAAAAAAAAHHHH, 
To make it worst im selling my fleetwood right now, and all this talking about 2 doors got me real hurt right now cause I got to sell my car cause i need money. I keep telling my self I buy one again when things are better. The same day I made that photoshop picture on August 18th I was shot and was in the hospital for over a month. Things might look good on this end but its all pictures and words on facebook brother. My recording studio is a corner room in my garage and im selling all that equipment now too.
http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/3746762377.html
YOU ARE WHAT YOU ARE, A LYER AND FAKE, HOUNDING SHEEN, TOPO AND ME FOR INFO ON THE GLASS SO YOU CAN PERSONALLY PROFIT FROM IT. ITS ALL GOOD. JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE PEOPLE KNOW WHAT A FAKE YOU ARE AND YOU AINT ABOUT THIS LOWRIDER THING. YOU AND YOUR BUSINESS PARTNERS WHICH ARE YOUR CAR CLUB MEMBERS FROM WHAT I SEE. I WONT POINT FINGERS TO THEM SINCE YOUR ALREADY CONFESSED TO WHAT YOU DID. SO IF YOU BUY FROM THIS TURD, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

buyer beware, this fool is a fake, pretending he did the conversion and glass on Royal Flush. I hit him up on it and now has taken down his FB page and his website. Now selling on Ebay.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

fuck that fool


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

If anyone doubts what I say hit me up on facebook, I have all his confessions on messanger. *This fool has apoligized and offered me 500.00 so I would not do anything to him. Take your honda money and stick it up your ass Jeff. You and your business partners are fakes put your sorry ass shit on ebay. All that crying shows what type a boy, you are. Trying to say your this big time producer on facebook and what do you message me? John Heffington
Im back in debt man. Them cribs might be getting taken back from the bank. I got hit with the hurricane sandy and didnt have flood insurance and my brother lost his 1967 deville. WAAAAAAAHHH WAAAAAAAAHHHH, 
To make it worst im selling my fleetwood right now, and all this talking about 2 doors got me real hurt right now cause I got to sell my car cause i need money. I keep telling my self I buy one again when things are better. The same day I made that photoshop picture on August 18th I was shot and was in the hospital for over a month. Things might look good on this end but its all pictures and words on facebook brother. My recording studio is a corner room in my garage and im selling all that equipment now too.
http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/3746762377.html
YOU ARE WHAT YOU ARE, A LYER AND FAKE, HOUNDING SHEEN, TOPO AND ME FOR INFO ON THE GLASS SO YOU CAN PERSONALLY PROFIT FROM IT. ITS ALL GOOD. JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE PEOPLE KNOW WHAT A FAKE YOU ARE AND YOU AINT ABOUT THIS LOWRIDER THING. YOU AND YOUR BUSINESS PARTNERS WHICH ARE YOUR CAR CLUB MEMBERS FROM WHAT I SEE. I WONT POINT FINGERS TO THEM SINCE YOUR ALREADY CONFESSED TO WHAT YOU DID. SO IF YOU BUY FROM THIS TURD, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED. 


*


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I was not misinformed its a fact. If anyone doubts what I say hit me up on facebook, I have all his confessions on messanger. *This fool has apoligized and offered me 500.00 so I would not do anything to him. Take your honda money and stick it up your ass Jeff. You and your business partners are fakes put your sorry ass shit on ebay. All that crying shows what type a boy, you are. Trying to say your this big time producer on facebook and what do you message me? John Heffington
Im back in debt man. Them cribs might be getting taken back from the bank. I got hit with the hurricane sandy and didnt have flood insurance and my brother lost his 1967 deville. WAAAAAAAHHH WAAAAAAAAHHHH, 
To make it worst im selling my fleetwood right now, and all this talking about 2 doors got me real hurt right now cause I got to sell my car cause i need money. I keep telling my self I buy one again when things are better. The same day I made that photoshop picture on August 18th I was shot and was in the hospital for over a month. Things might look good on this end but its all pictures and words on facebook brother. My recording studio is a corner room in my garage and im selling all that equipment now too.
http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/cto/3746762377.html
YOU ARE WHAT YOU ARE, A LYER AND FAKE, HOUNDING SHEEN, TOPO AND ME FOR INFO ON THE GLASS SO YOU CAN PERSONALLY PROFIT FROM IT. ITS ALL GOOD. JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE PEOPLE KNOW WHAT A FAKE YOU ARE AND YOU AINT ABOUT THIS LOWRIDER THING. YOU AND YOUR BUSINESS PARTNERS WHICH ARE YOUR CAR CLUB MEMBERS FROM WHAT I SEE. I WONT POINT FINGERS TO THEM SINCE YOUR ALREADY CONFESSED TO WHAT YOU DID. SO IF YOU BUY FROM THIS TURD, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED. 


*


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

tttttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ENGRAVER said:


> tttttt


Fuck your bumb ass, you should have stayed in Forever Clownin cause you a clown ass. Im building my own two door vert with my own 2 hands, I aint sending it out to let someone else build it. Everyone in the world knows TOPO built your car NOT YOU. Then after your shit built you abandon your car club, you the fake bumb ass. You talking bout law suits and shit


Built not bought...


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ENGRAVER said:


> tttttt


Keep talking shit, I got ZERO respect for you… you a chump.
Here is some more pictures of me working on my vert. Looking at pictures is a lot different than actually building your car, but you wouldn’t know about that… Built not bought…


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

Check the new links in the signature! You can now buy the bracket without the light. GM increased the price for the light on 6/1/2013 to $278, it used to be $178.


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

Check Signature...


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

[h=2]Check Signature for links :drama:[/h]


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

*Check Signature for links :drama:*


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

*Check Signature for links :drama:*


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

*Check Signature for links :drama:*


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Is this part still available on Ebay? Message me if it is, please.


YoungHef said:


> There are plenty of people that have this mod on layitlow. It just kind of expensive because even a used trunk lid goes for 500 and the light is 150 so thats 650 minimum just for the parts.
> 
> Here is a pic of a car with the DTS light on it...
> 
> View attachment 465306


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

*Check Signature for links :drama:*


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

eBay Auction #1: Bracket & Wiring - NO LIGHT $129 Shipped
eBay Auction #2: WHOLESALE 3x - Brackets & Wiring - NO LIGHT $327 Shipped

www.gfamcustoms.com new site coming soon...  Instagram: GhettofamCC 

:sprint:


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

eBay Auction #1: Bracket & Wiring - NO LIGHT $129 Shipped
eBay Auction #2: WHOLESALE 3x - Brackets & Wiring - NO LIGHT $327 Shipped

www.gfamcustoms.com new site coming soon...  Instagram: GhettofamCC


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

eBay Auction #1: Bracket & Wiring - NO LIGHT $129 Shipped
eBay Auction #2: WHOLESALE 3x - Brackets & Wiring - NO LIGHT $327 Shipped

www.gfamcustoms.com new site coming soon...  Instagram: GhettofamCC


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

eBay Auction #1: Bracket & Wiring - NO LIGHT $129 Shipped
eBay Auction #2: WHOLESALE 3x - Brackets & Wiring - NO LIGHT $327 Shipped

www.gfamcustoms.com new site coming soon...   Instagram: GhettofamCC


----------

